# garlic in your socks overnight - anyone do that?



## wdcutrsdaughter

I tried it last night. Supposed to help with colds and flu. I have a cold. I've been drinking elderberry syrup that I make myself and using a herbal throat spray and drinking acv hot water lemon honey and cayenne in the morning. Seems to have kept this sinus thing at a tolerable level, if you know what I mean. Still sneezing but I can function and do chores etc. 

The garlic seems to have helped since I felt much better this morning than yesterday. My question is this - have you done it and if so - more than one night?
I don't want to over do it.... but I like feeling better


----------



## painterswife

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> I tried it last night. Supposed to help with colds and flu. I have a cold. I've been drinking elderberry syrup that I make myself and using a herbal throat spray and drinking acv hot water lemon honey and cayenne in the morning. Seems to have kept this sinus thing at a tolerable level, if you know what I mean. Still sneezing but I can function and do chores etc.
> 
> The garlic seems to have helped since I felt much better this morning than yesterday. My question is this - have you done it and if so - more than one night?
> I don't want to over do it.... but I like feeling better



Garlic and ginger in your socks. More ginger than garlic. Japanese grandparents.  Seems with 5 kids in the house someone was always stinking up the place when we were young.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter

so do you think it's okay to do it again tonight? I have some ginger too. My poor DH haha
he's sick too but I don't think he'll try it


----------



## painterswife

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> so do you think it's okay to do it again tonight? I have some ginger too. My poor DH haha
> he's sick too but I don't think he'll try it


I think my youngest sister had it on her feet for 4 or 5 days at a time. I can't see it being a problem other than the smell.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter

thanks painters wife!


----------



## cfuhrer

I worked with a gal who swore by onions and garlic.

If I recall she would do it for a week or so at a stretch.


----------



## motdaugrnds

I'm curious as this is flu season....Do you need to use *fresh* garlic/onions/ginger?


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter

yes, I used fresh garlic (and added fresh ginger last night) 
I won't be doing it again tonight, because I am feeling better
I will definitely try it earlier on when the germ shows up next time.


----------



## painterswife

Yes fresh grated wrapped in cheese cloth is how my grandmother did it. Then socks with that stuffed in on the bottom of the foot.


----------



## sss3

Both feet?


----------



## sss3

Have done same thing with Vicks. That worked, too.


----------



## Sourdough

Should keep the werewolves away.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter

My husband kinda looks like a werewolf and he's still around  

yes, both feet.

A naturopath told me today she never saw any studies that supported this practice but just the fact that people believe it to be true and take the time to do it can lead it to work.
:shrug:


----------



## fishhead

I've been told that indians use bear grease or skunk grease on the chest for colds.

http://www.wisconsinhistory.org/Content.aspx?dsNav=N:4294963828-4294963805&dsRecordDetails=R:CS2661


----------



## Scape

We usually eat a clove of raw garlic each day while sick. The sock method probably works as well without heartburn. 
A friend of mine cooks up a strong batch of garlic and peppers when he is sick (peppers have a lot of vitamin C). I think the raw method is the way to go though.
Garlic has natural antibiotic, anti-fungal, anti-parasitic, anti-viral, and anti-vampire properties!


----------



## buslady

My mother and father-in law was born in the late 1800's. They made the skunk grease by skinning and baking the skunk. the grease was put in a jar, and the skunk was fed to the dogs. the grease was rubbed on the chest, and if a cold was bad, a spoonful with sugar was eaten. I have used that on my kids too.
I use onion in my socks at nite to stop the coughing. 1 slice each foot; wrap in white cloth, and put a sock on over it. I swear by that method.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter

I really appreciate these old timer tricks for health and healing. My skills as far as skinning an animal are non existent. So I won't be giving the skunk grease a whirl unless someone has it at the farmers market  But since I posted this last time I've used the garlic again, eating it as well and had great results- the duration of my illness greatly decreased.


----------



## MichaelZ

Just a recent garlic update of my own. I was feeling a cold coming on a few days ago with my throat feeling funny. So right away I started chewing on fresh garlic. I ended up not getting much of a sore throat and in fact did not even get much for any other symptoms. Typically, a cold lasts about a week with me, with a terrible sore throat. Even went for a run last night - that generally is not something I do when a cold is coming on. Good stuff to chew, if you can do it! 

The only downfall is my wife says I smell like garlic!


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter

MichaelZ said:


> Just a recent garlic update of my own. I was feeling a cold coming on a few days ago with my throat feeling funny. So right away I started chewing on fresh garlic. I ended up not getting much of a sore throat and in fact did not even get much for any other symptoms. Typically, a cold lasts about a week with me, with a terrible sore throat. Even went for a run last night - that generally is not something I do when a cold is coming on. Good stuff to chew, if you can do it!
> 
> The only downfall is my wife says I smell like garlic!


My husband says "smells like an italian restaurant in here!" 

good for you MichealZ !


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter

I am still eating raw garlic with good results...
Chopped up with honey on crackers is my new favorite.


I know this is an old thread - still a relevant topic


----------

